# InstaGraph for Transfers



## psd (Oct 29, 2008)

Has anyone ever used custom transfers from Instagraph? They seem to have a few unique products. I just requested samples.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Did you call or email? I emailed and never heard back from them. Then I found some posts in the forum about them and never bothered following up with a phone call.


----------

